# Endesa electric company



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Is it me or is endesa taking the micky
My neighbour has just recieved a bill for 275 € in her apartment normal bills around 80 € 90€
and they are reale 
This bill is estimated 
She has phoned them and they have offered to pay it in two payments 
My question is does she have to pay this overinflated bill and when her next bill comes in even less get it back 
Or is there another way to get a accurate bill rather than estimated as they are unemployed and not recieving social this extra say 180€ that endesa has estimated is over half the rent she pays for the apartment can she insist on a proper factura
Any advice would help


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I thought they'd done away with the estimated bill & only a bill every two months is now the law ?
Anyway looking at the complaints on other forums it is a common Endesa trick.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

What gets my goat with this is either you pay or we cut your service off 
How in hell can they turn someones service off when its estimated and not actual
And why should people have to put up with this daylight robbery


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

We had an estimated bill that was between 3 and 4 times the bill the previous year, last Sept. Some estimation! Along with university bills and buying a second hand scooter for my daughter it took us over the edge.
Not a word of warning, apology - no reply to emails etc
So not sure if it's legal, not sure what you can do about it, but they still do it


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> I thought they'd done away with the estimated bill & only a bill every two months is now the law ?
> Anyway looking at the complaints on other forums it is a common Endesa trick.


I thought so too but apparently not - we recently had estimated bills from Iberdrola.

It's always best to ring the reading through yourself (if you can work out when to do it!) The date for our bills seems to constantly change.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes i agree theres never any consistency here i also have a friend who has had 8 yrs of estimated bills as he didnt realise they were estimated he just paid them as they came in god know what will happen when they read it😄😄😄😄


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

I had a new smart meter fitted last year as the old one stopped working , this new meter can be read from the head office, but they still insist on doing one reading and one estimated bill, I guess it keeps a guy employed to read the meters and it does even out overall .


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

My Endesa bills are as expected but I received a bill from Aquagest for 428 euros....the real amount should be around 60 to 80 euros. At the foot of the bill it said the last reading was in 2007!!!
I've done nothing as yet, thought I'd wait until I see the next bill.
Don't want to bump your thread, Tony, but has anyone in the Estepona area had similar problems with Aquagest recently?
My neighbour had a bill of 700 euros


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Don't pay these estimated bills!


Ring them up, give them the correct reading and ask them to re-issue the bill.

If necessary, recover the money taken out of your bank account until it's sorted.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Don't pay these estimated bills!
> 
> Ring them up, give them the correct reading and ask them to re-issue the bill.
> 
> If necessary, recover the money taken out of your bank account until it's sorted.


Thanxs snikpoh ill get them to do that ill keep you posted on what happens 
Tony


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> My Endesa bills are as expected but I received a bill from Aquagest for 428 euros....the real amount should be around 60 to 80 euros. At the foot of the bill it said the last reading was in 2007!!!
> I've done nothing as yet, thought I'd wait until I see the next bill.
> Don't want to bump your thread, Tony, but has anyone in the Estepona area had similar problems with Aquagest recently?
> My neighbour had a bill of 700 euros


No probs mary
Who is Aquagest though


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

tonyinspain said:


> No probs mary
> Who is Aquagest though


Our local Andalucia water company..


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

We too get an estimated bill every second month from Endesa. The issue we have is that the estimated reading is way too low, so we get clobbered the next month when the real reading is done. We paid 521 euros last month. :brick:.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

el romeral said:


> We too get an estimated bill every second month from Endesa. The issue we have is that the estimated reading is way too low, so we get clobbered the next month when the real reading is done. We paid 521 euros last month. :brick:.


Are you sure? I thought bills were every two months now - or aren't Endesa following the rules (law) as usual?


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Are you sure? I thought bills were every two months now - or aren't Endesa following the rules (law) as usual?


She cant ring them in these new apartments endesa has the key to open the cupboard where our meters are so even if she wanted to ring with accurate figures she cant they have the new meters in so they dont have to read them 
I have only been in since xmas and have paid already 100 paperwork then 59 for connection and i have a estiimated bill for 89 for three weeks as im flitting between house and apartment its really expensive as my house with all running never more than 150 
Endesa dont you just love them)


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Are you sure? I thought bills were every two months now - or aren't Endesa following the rules (law) as usual?


Absolutely positive. I have never known Endesa to follow any rules of any description.


----------



## MarkinMalaga (Feb 7, 2013)

*Endesa Online*

I Googled, "How to solve your problems with Endesa in Spain" and found a blog post that talked me through how to set up an online account in english, once you make the account you can change bank detail, send meter readings, check bill payments and generally manage the electricity account, even get emailed bills, instead on never receiving them by post...my electrical life has changed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I really don't understand this now.

Here is our electric bill from December: Dated 21 Dec 2012 for the period 21 Nov 2012 to 20 Dec 2012

Estimated reading 20 Dec 2012 = 99460, Real reading 21 Nov 2012 97629

Difference is 1831, to pay = 400.86 Euros

Now that's a lot, for instance in February we only used 448 units but as it was estimated I was OK with it - we just wouldn't have to pay anything for a bit.
As far as I am concerned we have paid in advance for electricity up to a meter reading of 99460.

Now here is the bill from February: Dated 20 Feb 2013 for the period 22 Jan 2013 to 20 Feb 2013

Estimated reading 19 Feb 2013 = 100332, Real reading 22 Jan 2013 = 98215

Difference is 2117, to pay = 416.91 Euros 

Now then - The starting point for the second bill is LESS THAN the ending point of the first bill in fact the metre reading today - well beyond the end date of the latest bill is only 98846 i.e. still less than the ending point of the first bill.

Can it ever be right that the starting point of a bill is lower than the end point of the previous bill?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jimenato said:


> I really don't understand this now.
> 
> Here is our electric bill from December: Dated 21 Dec 2012 for the period 21 Nov 2012 to 20 Dec 2012
> 
> ...


Real reading 21 Nov 2012 97629
Real reading 22 Jan 2013 = 98215

Who says these are actually "real readings " ? Do you actually have facturas for these "real Readings" ? No I didn't think so. They can't bill you for 'estimated readings' whilst saying that they are taking real readings in between but not sending bills. 
That isn't sharp practice but downright theft & trickery. In reality they are nothing but crooks on par with the telephone scum.

The way to stop the problem is A ) cancel direct debit etc; at bank . Inform Endesa at the office, in writing , by fax, e-mail, post ( certified) that you have shut your account at the bank & future facturas are to be sent to the house address for payment at the bank until you open a new account. 

B) go to office & 1st thing ask for the complaint forms. Make a complaint that none of the facturas are legal due to the fact that as from 15th january 2013 
Real Decreto 1718/2012 de 28 de diciembre is now in force & requires correct readings . If the meter is unable to be read , due to inaccessability etc; they cannot estimate but must advise you to read the meter & telephone it in, or use the website. You can then come to an arrangement regarding future readings etc. This is all from the info sheet delivered with my January bill from Iberdrola.

The information should have been posted to you with the bill in december or january of the new regulations like it was issued to me by Iberdrola.

P.S.
If memory serves me correctly they have a statutory legal duty to read the meter 6 x a year.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for that Gus. 

One problem I have is that I rent and the bills are paid (presumably by DD) by the landlady - I then pay her. So I don't really suppose I can complain to Endesa as I am not the account holder. I am going to do two things:

First - see if any of my neighbours have had the same thing happen.

Second - ask the landlady to sort it out. That might be difficult as she is elderly, and not really up to the 'arse-kicking' that needs doing. Hopefully she has a lawyer or gestor that can sort it out for her.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

OK - Cracked it. It helps having been a software consultant specialising in accounting systems -I used to trouble-shoot invoicing suites in my sleep.

The problem is a bug in the meter reading/invoicing program.

It happens when an estimated bill turns out to have been estimated at more than two months actual usage.

You will pay the full estimate in the first month - that's OK.

You will pay nothing in the second month - that's OK too.

Then however they will carry forward the closing reading of the second month (i.e. the actual meter reading) to be the opening reading of the third month and everything will start again even though you have not used up all of the overpayment

What they should have done is carried forward the opening reading as it is larger than the closing reading.

This will only happen if your estimated bills are very large so probably not terribly common.

To see if it's happened to you, for each bill, check that the opening balance is equal to the closing balance of the previous bill.

Now, how do I get Endesa to take me on as a consultant to sort out their problems? I reckon the rate should be about 1,500 per day...


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2013)

My electricity bill is paid monthly, one estimated and the other actual. Previously it was paid every two months.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Does anyone know what the monthly standing charge is for Endesa?

I'm still scratching my head with regards to the monthly costs going up and down when no-one is even living there.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

zenkarma said:


> Does anyone know what the monthly standing charge is for Endesa?
> 
> I'm still scratching my head with regards to the monthly costs going up and down when no-one is even living there.


Depends on the tariff you're on, and your potencia. I'm wi th Iberdrola on the TUR (Tariff of Last Resort). My potencia is 9.2kw, so i pay €0.059981 per day per Kwh, so for 32 days i paid €17.66 plus electricity tax and IVA of about 26%


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

CapnBilly said:


> Depends on the tariff you're on, and your potencia. I'm wi th Iberdrola on the TUR (Tariff of Last Resort). My potencia is 9.2kw, so i pay €0.059981 per day per Kwh, so for 32 days i paid €17.66 plus electricity tax and IVA of about 26%


Many thanks for your reply CapnBilly.

What is potencia?

I'm really going to have to get to grips with Endesa.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

zenkarma said:


> Many thanks for your reply CapnBilly.
> 
> What is potencia?
> 
> I'm really going to have to get to grips with Endesa.


Potencia is the maximum amount of power you are contracted to draw. If you draw over your potencia, then your ICP will cause your power to trip. The amount you can have can range from 3.3kw to over 15kw and more. 5.5kw is a fairly standard potencia. I had mine increased when we built the villa. 

On my Iberdrola Bill it shows the potencia we are contracted for, and the tariff. This is the Endesa TUR, but its more or less the same as Iberdrola, because its controlled by the Government.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

CapnBilly said:


> Potencia is the maximum amount of power you are contracted to draw. If you draw over your potencia, then your ICP will cause your power to trip. The amount you can have can range from 3.3kw to over 15kw and more. 5.5kw is a fairly standard potencia. I had mine increased when we built the villa.


Very helpful, thank you

Does the potencia rating have an affect on the cost per Kwh?


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

zenkarma said:


> Very helpful, thank you
> 
> Does the potencia rating have an affect on the cost per Kwh?


No, not normally


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

zenkarma said:


> Very helpful, thank you
> 
> Does the potencia rating have an affect on the cost per Kwh?


I thought it did affect the standing charge.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

CapnBilly said:


> No, not normally


It does, 'cos we got ours lowered spefically so we could save a bit, and some friends of ours did too. This is Iberdrola however, I think.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> I thought it did affect the standing charge.


It does, but the OP was asking about the power cost, unless i misunderstood.


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Does anyone have a telephone number for Endesa that can be dialed from the UK. The one I have is no longer in service and I can't use their toll free number from the UK, ideally the Estepona number or if not any number that'll allow me to pay my bill by card

Thanks in advance


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

toffeeboy said:


> Does anyone have a telephone number for Endesa that can be dialed from the UK. The one I have is no longer in service and I can't use their toll free number from the UK, ideally the Estepona number or if not any number that'll allow me to pay my bill by card
> 
> Thanks in advance


Customer service 0034 800760333
Good luck


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks Tony, that is the number I have but you cannot dial an 800 number from outside of Spain as it is a toll free number. I really need a proper phone number.

Thanks


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

toffeeboy said:


> Thanks Tony, that is the number I have but you cannot dial an 800 number from outside of Spain as it is a toll free number. I really need a proper phone number.
> 
> Thanks


Found this2) To pay online go to the Endesa website:

Then click on "Clientes" on the left side

then click on "Acceso Directo a Clientes" to the right of the picture in the middle

then look on the left side menu under Servicios Express

click on "Pagos Online"

then click on the orange sign on the right called "Ir a Pagos Online"

this will open a new browser window.

You have a choice, I presume you are not a user of Linea Abierta so the choice is narrowed to 2 options, hopefully your fax will have a payment slip along the bottom with a barcode so choose the button labelled "Pagar Ahorra" under the option called "Numero del código de barras"

This will take you to a payment page where you will need to enter the numbers from your barcode


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Last week I happened to pass the Endesa office in Estepona. It was just after 9.30 a.m. and the waiting room was packed with maybe thirty people or more.
There were two Endesa people dealing with this huge amount of the public.
I hope I never have reason to go there but if so I shall either listen to a complete Wagner opera on my IPod or continue with 'War and Peace'.
Anything shorter would not suffice.


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I cannot see those bits on the website I have, the problem I have is that I just need to make a one off payment as it normally goes straight from my bank but due to the change in 2 monthly billing it's been cocked up so I owe one bill then back to DD.

Trying to sort this out is like trying to pull teeth 

Thanks for the help, does anyone have a phone number I can call and just pay the damn thing that isn't an 800 number

Cheers


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

toffeeboy said:


> I cannot see those bits on the website I have, the problem I have is that I just need to make a one off payment as it normally goes straight from my bank but due to the change in 2 monthly billing it's been cocked up so I owe one bill then back to DD.
> 
> Trying to sort this out is like trying to pull teeth
> 
> ...


Have you a friend thats here that you could ask to pay it for you and reimburse them just a thought you would need to fax him / her the bill


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Hope you all don't mind me asking a couple of quick questions re Endesa. In the final stages of purchasing a property in Spain which we will not be living in until May next year - so will just be visiting it for holidays. Is Endesa the only electricity supplier in Spain? How will we be able to pay the bills (which should be pretty low as we will hardly be there) every two months if we are not at the property at the time the bill comes through. Or is it pretty easy to pay by monthly DD as we do in the UK? Thanks for your help.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

LesleyL said:


> Hope you all don't mind me asking a couple of quick questions re Endesa. In the final stages of purchasing a property in Spain which we will not be living in until May next year - so will just be visiting it for holidays. Is Endesa the only electricity supplier in Spain? How will we be able to pay the bills (which should be pretty low as we will hardly be there) every two months if we are not at the property at the time the bill comes through. Or is it pretty easy to pay by monthly DD as we do in the UK? Thanks for your help.


Pay by DD a lot simpler but you can also pay online 
One thing i will tell you if you owe them a euro they will after sending you a reminder cut you off 
If you pay within 24 hr free to reconnect if not its around a hundred euros to reconnect they are a awful company to deal with i hate them with gusto


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

toffeeboy said:


> I cannot see those bits on the website I have, the problem I have is that I just need to make a one off payment as it normally goes straight from my bank but due to the change in 2 monthly billing it's been cocked up so I owe one bill then back to DD.
> 
> Trying to sort this out is like trying to pull teeth
> 
> ...


By Googling telefono endesa Estepona I got this.

Boletine electrico Marbella Certificado de instalación

Endesa Servicios Sociedad Unipersonal - Electricidad Compañías en Estepona | Teléfono de contacto.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> I thought they'd done away with the estimated bill & only a bill every two months is now the law ?
> Anyway looking at the complaints on other forums it is a common Endesa trick.


We get an estimated bill one month and they read the mets for the next bill. Both are usually the same. Having said that,our bill has fallen in real terms this year.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Aron said:


> We get an estimated bill one month and they read the mets for the next bill. Both are usually the same. Having said that,our bill has fallen in real terms this year.


There was an article recently (I'll try and find it) where it stated that estimated bills are no longer allowed (from June 1st I think) by governmental rule.

I guess they will have to issue 'sin consumo' bills if they can't gain access - I really don't understand how this will help anyone.


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the help, I'm still no further on. The numbers provided so far are either out of service or ring out until you get a recorded message which disconnects me.

Could be a quick flight to Malaga to pay it, big expense for 30€ but what the heck!


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

BTW LesleyL, I got a flyer from one of the UK companies offering services in Spain with English speaking customer services a couple of months back, will try and dig it out and if you can go with that. This Endesa thing is a joke, they are impossible to deal with!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

toffeeboy said:


> BTW LesleyL, I got a flyer from one of the UK companies offering services in Spain with English speaking customer services a couple of months back, will try and dig it out and if you can go with that. This Endesa thing is a joke, they are impossible to deal with!




Please be very careful using a UK company - many piggy-back off another Spanish company and charge you for the privilege. Iberdrola, for example, has an English team anyway.

Also, some of the UK companies are pure scams and sharks - stay clear!


----------



## LesleyL (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the help - and warnings!


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

It was Scottish Power, I have no idea how good or bad they are but firstly they do have a contact telephone number and you can conduct your business in English which helps if you are not a Spanish speaker.

Just a phone number which works would do me


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

toffeeboy said:


> It was Scottish Power, I have no idea how good or bad they are but firstly they do have a contact telephone number and you can conduct your business in English which helps if you are not a Spanish speaker.
> 
> Just a phone number which works would do me



Ah, you mean Iberdrola!


In 2006 they bought Scottish Power.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

estimated bills finished as from april.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> estimated bills finished as from april.


Thanks Gus, I didn't think I was dreaming.

What happens if we get an estimated bill then?


----------



## toffeeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Last week I happened to pass the Endesa office in Estepona. It was just after 9.30 a.m. and the waiting room was packed with maybe thirty people or more.
> There were two Endesa people dealing with this huge amount of the public.
> I hope I never have reason to go there but if so I shall either listen to a complete Wagner opera on my IPod or continue with 'War and Peace'.
> Anything shorter would not suffice.



We seem to encounter similar problems, maybe it's where we live  lol

I'm trying to sort out a very simple problem made very complex for no apparent reason.

Hope all is good with you


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Thanks Gus, I didn't think I was dreaming.
> 
> What happens if we get an estimated bill then?


I've no idea ?  Tell them where to go ? 
Our meter reader, Iberdrola use a service company here & have done for the last 5 years, came at the end of may & said he would be here again in july. 
must be earning his money now as in the previous 5 years he's only been about 5 or 6 times & in 2009 didn't come at all :rofl: Must have been his holidays that month I was due .


----------

